

Steve Jobs Resigns - hornokplease
http://twitter.com/lexnfx/status/106494704924901376

======
0x0
Now also on @Reuters official:
<http://twitter.com/#!/Reuters/status/106494952208474113>

------
hornokplease
Alexei Oreskovic (@lexnfx) is a journalist for Reuters covering technology

~~~
rhizome
Yeah, but who's "lexnfx?" Will & Jada's nanny?

